# Snow way on Rubicon



## bigdan (Apr 12, 2007)

I could use a little help. I would like to buy a used 2003 snow way ST series plow with a 7'6 blade to mount on a 2004 Jeep Rubicon. The snow way web site has this plow as a wrangler application, but not a Rubicon application (the 22 series plows are the only applications listed for Rubicons). 

Can I mount this plow on my Jeep without major fabrication?

Thanks for your help.

Dan


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

The ST mount for the wrangler would not have the drop required for a Rubicon. "Addicted" modified his mount for a Rubicon pics are on the site. use the search feature to find his posts. you could also buy the Rubicon kit for a 22 and a conversion kit to make the ST a 22.


----------



## bigdan (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks Basher- I looked a bit, but could not find a picture of the mod by addicted. If I understand correctly, the Rubicon mount will physically attach to the ST, but the plow angle will be wrong, because the mounting point will be too high. Do you know at what height the mounting point would need to be at , either in relation to the ground, or from the frame of the jeep?

Once again, I appreciate your help.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I think you could order the side flanges for the Rubicon 22 series and bolt the st center member in place. They don't have the Rubicon mount on the web page so I can't give you the part numbers but any dealer should have the book.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

dude get a ld fisher or meyers plow


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

PLOWMAN45;391623 said:


> dude get a ld fisher or meyers plow


I thought everyone agreed the Sno-Way plow was ideal for a Wrangler? I'd definitely rather have one than a Meyers, just for the quality and reliability.

Anybody know why the angle is such a big deal? Rubicons aren't that much taller than a Wrangler. I would think you could run it a little more angled. Back in the old Speedcast days the increased angle worked better than stock, cut better and so forth. Of course the old Fishers had some adjustability built in for height, which you don't get anymore. I haven't plowed with a truck that wasn't lifted since my first winter plowing. I generally had 4 inch lifted Chevys, just put stock tires on for plowing. My current truck is cranked 5 turns to level it and carry the 810, plus I upsized from 225/75 to 235/85 tires. Blizzard says 14" is max plow frame height, which is where I am now, but I plan on going to 255/85 (33") tires this winter. Just don't see it being a problem.

I'm planning on putting something on my 00 TJ this winter, I have a 2" BB lift and 31" TrXus MTs, I wasn't planning on doing anything to the plow. Maybe some Timbrens if it doesn't like the weight.

Couple times I got caught out with my old Chevy when I switched back to the 35" tires too soon and we got a late storm. Plowed it anyway, at first I was afraid the blade wouldn't reach the ground, but it worked fine.


----------

